# French Lick Villas Resort



## Billybee124 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello, I've been a lurker on TUG for a while now and have gained a lot of great information, so I now say THANKS! My wife and I and her cousin and husband usually travel on vacation together, we're thinking about staying at French Lick Villas as it's close to both of our homes (me Dayton, Oh them Outside Lexington Ky) I've looked at some of the reviews and they are a bit dated, has anyone stayed there lately and can comment on their stay. While I'm at it are there some other resorts within 4 - 5 hours of these two cities that would be good resort destinations. Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey!  We lived in Yellow Springs (near Dayton) for 22 years.  We went to French Lick because it was close for famikly reunion.

We loved it and would go back in a minute.

Be sure to get a two bedroom wtih the loft, not the smaller condos.


----------



## jtridle (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree with Joan.  I love staying at French Lick and so does my family.  I've stayed there at least twice, and last time was July 2010 for a girls trip with my sister and other female relatives.   there is so much to do there and it is a beautiful area.  There is golf, casino, wonderful and inexpensive tours (do  not miss the Wed. tour that goes to Marengo Warehouse), Amish country, the two beautiful hotels of French Lick and West Baden, Hoosier National Park, Bloomington, IN and Nashville IN are not too far.  We had the two bedroom unit with a loft.  the unit was huge.  We saw a deer one morning out our kitchen window.  We are going back again next October.  I want to go back every year.


----------



## richardm (Nov 17, 2010)

French Lick has always been a good value and I believe that the summer weeks will continue to perform both for usage and potential exchange.

This property is a good example of a niche resort in a region without much timeshare development. Even though the traffic obviously isn't as high as more well know tourist destinations- the fact that there are no other options in the area for exchangers helps to keep it's demand value fairly high.


----------

